# Performance differences between APH and AWV 1.8t



## acascianelli (Sep 29, 2005)

My girlfriend just bought a 2001 Beetle Sport. I've been reading alot about the different engine codes in the beetle and I saw in another post that in 2001 it was possible to get either the APH or AWV engine. the AWV being the motor with the larger K03S turbo and VVT. I've driven other 1.8t's before and her car seems to be much faster than all other stock 1.8t's I've driven. I allready checked to see if it was chipped and its not. Next time I see the car, I'm going to check what engine code it is, but I was curious to know if it were possible to tell which engine code it is just from driving the car and feeling the power. I would not be the least bit suprised if I find out it has the AWV motor in it.


----------



## photo (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes you can teel the difference just by driving them. The turbo spools faster and an AWV has more pep. When I was shopping for my beetle I drove a 2000 with the APH and then about 2 hours later a 2001 with an AWV. Needless to say I took home the 2001 that very night!


----------



## acascianelli (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (photo)*

I had her check...She's got the AWV, no she is even more interested in chipping it. Thank you.










_Modified by acascianelli at 6:31 PM 9-29-2005_


----------



## Too Cold NB1.8T (Apr 18, 2005)

I've driven a 2001 with the AWV cross state and put about 2000 + miles on it and I own a 2000 with the APH. 
In stock form there wasn't any significant performance difference between the two and believe me when I say, I put the pedal down hard many times.


----------



## pugnet (Apr 7, 2005)

if you stay stock, go for AWV, but if you plan big turbo, it doesn't mater, cauz, the diff betwen both are the intercooler, the turbo, intake maniofold,and the mapping on the computer. SO if your going big turbo, just get the cheapest one, and change all the parts.


----------



## acascianelli (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (pugnet)*

We allready looked over the option, shes going to stay with the stock turbo setup. The mods shes thinking about doing are just basic stuff like chip, inlet pipes, intake, exhaust. She's going from a 2.2L sunfire to this Beetle so she pretty content with the power for the moment.


----------

